# adding apps



## seattlebobby (Sep 8, 2016)

the unit says:
Enter the IP adress of a local computer or a remote server running a TiVo-compatilbe app. Use the numbers on the remote control to enter the address.
basic question what. tried to find remote servers for a app, cannot I want to have a app on a streaming device also on my tivo


----------



## Starman47 (Jul 3, 2017)

This made me crazy too. What four digit code? I finally chatted with a CSR. The nuts and bolts of it is that the apps you find loaded on your Tivo is all you can get. In spite of what it says about adding apps, you cannot add apps with this model. This strikes me as seriously odd. Does anyone out there have contrary information?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Several years ago there was an app that you could load. I don't know it's current status, but here's the thread. Click on the URL in post 1 and it displays the IP address.

Radio Auricle: TiVo music & talk app from EnterWebz.tv


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

If you search you will find there used to be several apps available in this fashion. I'm pretty sure all have died, but perhaps revsersi is still available.


----------

